# New Website



## Ben Hicks (May 8, 2003)

You are all invited to check out my new website that tells all about my travels by train on Amtrak around America. I hope you enjoy.

My Webpage


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan (May 8, 2003)

Ben,

I like your site. Thanks for sharing it!

BTW, I see that you'll be taking the Empire Builder in June. I hope you enjoy the trip. As you can probably tell by my name that I kinda like the EB.


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2003)

Great site. I booked marked it for future research for my Sept. trip.

Thanks


----------



## amtrakadirondack (Jun 5, 2003)

Cool Site!


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jun 30, 2003)

Great site! Just recently put one up of my own.

Keep up the great work!


----------

